# Uploading Evidence Online Application



## SpaceCadetWill (Oct 22, 2013)

hey everyone!

so last night we finally lodged our online application. this forum was such a major help i can't even begin to express. i come to you all one last time for one final question.

i've read in a few places here that when uploading the evidence you don't need to get things like your passport or birth certificate certified as long as the scans are in colour. is this true? 

so in that case the only things that would need certifying are the stat decs? 

we are getting a pile of things ready to go out and get certified, but if all we need are colour scans then we can just do this tonight. any help would be greatly appreciated. 

and i've always been unclear as to what needs to be certified in general. is it just identity stuff like drivers licenses, passports, etc? or is it also stuff like utility bills and lease agreements and what not?

edit: and for those who have done this, in the upload checklist section it says form 80. do you have to print that out and fill it out then scan it all in? is there no online version of it? it seems like nearly every question on form 80 was in the online application. 

and same question for the sponsors form 40sp.

thanks so much you guys.

edit again: one final edit (hopefully)!!!

i have my AFP police check sealed in the envelope, am i allowed to open it and scan it or do i have to post it????

that is my final question.

i love you all <3


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

I haven't done an online application so will help you with what I can. 

You don't need the documents certified if they are scanned in colour.

I believe stat decs would only need to be witnessed and then you colour scan it in - it really does make it easier when you are getting statements from overseas 


It seems to depend on who you talk to to what they reckon need to be certified. Someone say on ID documents, others say documents that are produced by a third party need to be certified. Best way to get around is to colour scan everything ... still takes the same amount of time anyway


----------



## rhirhi (Apr 14, 2013)

Hi there! 
We applied online just before Christmas  

Nothing other than the stat decs needs to be certified. I'm not sure about the police check because we haven't been asked for it yet. 

Yes, unfortunately you have to print out form 47, 40 and 80 then scan them and upload -.- 

We're still so confused by it....everything ended up out of the 'order' we had made beforehand. 


Good luck!


----------



## abby603 (Nov 9, 2012)

I literally *just* submitted my application and now I am panicking. For those who have already submitted it, how long after submitting it did you finish uploading all the documents?

I was naive enough to think that it would allow me to submit the documents *before* the application was sent for processing but that does not seem to be the case. 

I completed all the online stuff and "submitted" it (again, stupidly thinking there would be a documents section with THEN a button to send for processing) and I immediately got the acknowledgement letter and Bridging Visa A confirmation.

Now the option to upload the documents is finally there but I am stressing a lot as it will still take me a few days to upload everything (still waiting on the stat decs from our witnesses) and I am terrified they might deem the application invalid or even worse refuse it based on lack of evidence (absolutely nothing has been uploaded yet).


----------



## SpaceCadetWill (Oct 22, 2013)

abby603 said:


> I literally *just* submitted my application and now I am panicking. For those who have already submitted it, how long after submitting it did you finish uploading all the documents?
> 
> I was naive enough to think that it would allow me to submit the documents *before* the application was sent for processing but that does not seem to be the case.
> 
> ...


we submitted 3 days ago now and are still uploading our documents. we are aiming to have it done tonight.

it would have been nice to have the upload area before the pay and submit part, but i'm sure they give you enough time needed to upload everything. and i figure if they see that you are uploading things daily then they know you are actively figuring it out.


----------



## abby603 (Nov 9, 2012)

SpaceCadetWill said:


> we submitted 3 days ago now and are still uploading our documents. we are aiming to have it done tonight.
> 
> it would have been nice to have the upload area before the pay and submit part, but i'm sure they give you enough time needed to upload everything. and i figure if they see that you are uploading things daily then they know you are actively figuring it out.


Yeah that freaked me out a lot. I ended up calling DIAC here to make sure as I've read horror stories (mostly with post applications though) where, if they are "incomplete" they can be refused. My partner hadn't even completed his form and I had already been granted a Bridging Visa! It just made no sense to me and I was worried as I won't be able to get the stat decs from the witnesses until tomorrow the earliest (if they manage to find JPs today...).

FWIW, the lady I spoke to told me not to worry and added a note on my file (?) mentioning I wouldn't start uploading until this afternoon.

My application should be pretty straightforward coming from a PMV and I would absolutely hate ruining it for something like this.


----------



## abby603 (Nov 9, 2012)

In regards to your question btw ("and same question for the sponsors form 40sp."), I think that it is not the case with form 40SP but I am not entirely sure.

On the "Visa Applicants/How to Apply" section of the website (Partner visa (subclasses 820 and 801)) it says this:

Lodge your application online

Create or login to your ImmiAccount and complete the application form:

Form 47SP Application for migration to Australia by a partner

Your sponsor should also complete:

Form 40SP Sponsorship for a partner to migrate to Australia

If you click on the sponsor form link, you'll see that it takes you to the ImmiAccount website to complete a form just like the one you completed. It asks for the number of the actual visa application (that you received in the email when you submitted it) which makes me assume it actually links it. FWIW, if I am correct, this should be completed using the sponsor's ImmiAccount as it's a form under their name.

My partner has not finished completing his so I don't know for sure if filling out that form will reflect on my own application. But if nothing happens when he completes it I'll probably call DIAC again and confirm nothing else is needed.

Edit: I just called DIAC again (cause I usually over worry and want to make sure of everything) and they confirmed that if your partner (aka the sponsor) follows the link and completes the form online, you should not complete it on paper and scan it as a document as well


----------



## rhirhi (Apr 14, 2013)

How odd! I'm so confused! Our upload section told us to upload those files and that It was essential! We're applying for 309 but still...


----------



## abby603 (Nov 9, 2012)

rhirhi said:


> How odd! I'm so confused! Our upload section told us to upload those files and that It was essential! We're applying for 309 but still...


Yeah I know! All this process is ridiculously confusing, and I already went through the PMV so it's not like I haven't completed an application before but this is ridiculous.

It appears on the list to me as well, so I specifically asked if it needed to be completed twice (once online by my partner as per the link and then again on paper and scanned) and he clearly said not to do it on paper if it had been completed online... On the other hand, DIAC has been known for providing wrong information before, I just agree it makes absolutely no sense to have to do it twice. I guess I'll wait to see if my case officer asks for it once I get one assigned. For now I'm still just struggling with the documents upload as the "checklist" includes a bunch of redundant stuff and sections that don't even apply to me...

In your case I wouldn't be too worried if you did it twice, it's just repeated information and if they don't need it they probably just won't use it.


----------



## SpaceCadetWill (Oct 22, 2013)

wow thank you guys for your help this is excellent.

i am getting my partner to fill out her form right now  we are sooooo close!


----------



## abby603 (Nov 9, 2012)

SpaceCadetWill said:


> wow thank you guys for your help this is excellent. i am getting my partner to fill out her form right now  we are sooooo close!


Good luck! For what is worth, my visa was approved today and my partner only completed the online form. Once he finished it showed him his section of the documents that I can see on my application and it reflected the ones I had already uploaded


----------



## SpaceCadetWill (Oct 22, 2013)

abby603 said:


> Good luck! For what is worth, my visa was approved today and my partner only completed the online form. Once he finished it showed him his section of the documents that I can see on my application and it reflected the ones I had already uploaded


do you mean the overlapping sections in the form were already filled out? because she is having to rewrite those sections at the end where you write the nature of commitment and stuff.

should we just copy and paste what we already wrote in my form?

and congratulations on getting accepted! that's amazing! how long ago did you apply??

edit: you applied yesterday and already got accepted??! did you have your medicals and homeland police checks ready? i submitted like 3 days ago and am still struggling getting all my evidence uploaded. you guys are legends!


----------



## abby603 (Nov 9, 2012)

No, I meant that after he submitted the form completely (he had to fill out all the sections again himself with his own statements, he basically said the same as me but wrote it slightly different) it took him to a document upload section identical to the "documents of sponsor" section of mine. Because I had already uploaded all of his documents whilst he completed the form, they appeared in his application as already uploaded even though he himself hadn't uploaded anything (which means they did cross reference the application). 

And yes, I applied yesterday and wasn't even done uploading all my evidence, etc. On the other side, I come from a Prospective Marriage Visa which always seems to speed up the process a lot (as I guess we had already been sort of pre-screened in the first place to get that visa a few months ago). Because of this, I did not have to do medicals or get a police check again as the ones for the PMV were still valid.


----------



## SpaceCadetWill (Oct 22, 2013)

abby603 said:


> No, I meant that after he submitted the form completely (he had to fill out all the sections again himself with his own statements, he basically said the same as me but wrote it slightly different) it took him to a document upload section identical to the "documents of sponsor" section of mine. Because I had already uploaded all of his documents whilst he completed the form, they appeared in his application as already uploaded even though he himself hadn't uploaded anything (which means they did cross reference the application).
> 
> And yes, I applied yesterday and wasn't even done uploading all my evidence, etc. On the other side, I come from a Prospective Marriage Visa which always seems to speed up the process a lot (as I guess we had already been sort of pre-screened in the first place to get that visa a few months ago). Because of this, I did not have to do medicals or get a police check again as the ones for the PMV were still valid.


Ah I see. Well congratulations. It must be such a relief to be done with all of this.

She is just finishing up writing out those sections in her own words. Hopefully the evidence section links with the evidence I've already uploaded for her, it's good to know yours did so I'll know if we've made a huge mistake or not 

At least I have my bridging visa now for the time being. My WHV runs out on the 12th! We have been together for 3 years and living together for 2 and a half but only really have super solid proof since we moved to Aus. So we figured we'd spend this year making sure our proof was airtight and apply at the end of my WHV.

Just hearing other people talk about the process is reassuring. It can be overly confusing and I'm sure we are over thinking every single step of this thing. We just want it to be perfect the first time so everything will be smooth.


----------



## abby603 (Nov 9, 2012)

SpaceCadetWill said:


> Ah I see. Well congratulations. It must be such a relief to be done with all of this. She is just finishing up writing out those sections in her own words. Hopefully the evidence section links with the evidence I've already uploaded for her, it's good to know yours did so I'll know if we've made a huge mistake or not  At least I have my bridging visa now for the time being. My WHV runs out on the 12th! We have been together for 3 years and living together for 2 and a half but only really have super solid proof since we moved to Aus. So we figured we'd spend this year making sure our proof was airtight and apply at the end of my WHV. Just hearing other people talk about the process is reassuring. It can be overly confusing and I'm sure we are over thinking every single step of this thing. We just want it to be perfect the first time so everything will be smooth.


Thank you so much. And yes, this new system just feels so confusing and rough around the edges that you kinda learn and figure it out as you go. If there is anything else I can help you with please let me know and I'll be glad to share the little I know haha.

Best of luck with your application, I'm sure it'll be alright!


----------



## SpaceCadetWill (Oct 22, 2013)

abby603 said:


> Thank you so much. And yes, this new system just feels so confusing and rough around the edges that you kinda learn and figure it out as you go. If there is anything else I can help you with please let me know and I'll be glad to share the little I know haha.
> 
> Best of luck with your application, I'm sure it'll be alright!


it feels like we are beta testers haha

and i'm sure i'll have more questions. thank you again so much!


----------



## alleicarg (Jan 29, 2014)

Did you upload any photos of you and your partner together?


----------



## markmc (Nov 12, 2013)

*This may be a silly question*

Hi guys, Ive been reading this thread and the one thing that I'm interested in knowing relates more to the actual documents that are required to be uploaded.
Say for a passport, do you require an actual "scanned" copy? or would a high quality photo of the document be allowed? My fiance is applying for a WHV online and doesn't have easy access to a scanner (Jakarta, Indonesia)

I have tried searching the Immi site for any hints but to no avail. Hoping somebody on here can help


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Ohhhh, I see what you're talking about now. Didn't understand what you were asking on the other thread, sorry. So basically you're asking if instead of a scanner you can use, say, a digital camera to take a color photo of the document and then upload that? I'm not sure. Hoping one of the agents can come along and clarify. That's a new one. lol


----------



## markmc (Nov 12, 2013)

That's what I meant yes, Thanks CollegeGirl. Just hard to be on here and try to make sense as well as appear to be working ha ha.

I did try and search all threads using keywords to get an answer but didnt find one


----------



## Mome (Jan 7, 2014)

I submitted my application a week ago and it looks like I can no longer submit any more evidence, does this mean I've uploaded enough? Or is it a time limit thing? I would also like to know what to do with my AFP as it's on its way to me. Also I've tried to print out my referral letter for my health check buy nothing is happening, if anyone had any insight or experience on what happens after it would be greatly appreciated! I just hope if there is anything missing our needed I will have a chance to submit it once I have been assigned a case officer. In just a nervous wreck now waiting to find out what's going on! Sorry about the rant!


----------



## abby603 (Nov 9, 2012)

I remember reading somewhere that you can upload a maximum of 60 documents in total. If you have reached that limit but haven't uploaded everything (such as your Police check), I think you will need to contact immigration/your case officer to see how you can arrange the rest of the documents to be added to your application.

What message do you get/what happens when you try to upload more files? Does the status of your application still says "In Progress" (I can't remember if that is exactly what it says)?

Edit to add: Technically you should be able to upload documents all the way until your application is finalised.


----------



## Mome (Jan 7, 2014)

My police check hasn't arrived yet, when it does do I just scan and upload it?
The layout has changed. Where there was a list of headings and 'attach document' on the right hand side it now just shows the list of documents I've uploaded. There is a box in the corner allowing me to upload more stuff but that looks like it's only for certain documents i.e. police check not just evidence of our relationship etc. If you know what I mean? I'm just not sure why it's changed and if I've uploaded enough. Also I've been told to wait to be told to go for my health check is that why I can't print out my referral letter? Sorry about all the questions just feel unsure about everything now!
Thank you for your reply


----------



## Donkey (Feb 3, 2014)

Hi Mome, I would have the AFP police check certified and then scan and upload the certified copy and attach it to my application


----------



## Star Hunter (Jun 29, 2012)

That's odd. What visa are you applying for? My husband is applying for a partner (820) visa and we submitted our application on the 3rd of January and uploaded more relationship evidence just last night without an issue. We have also uploaded in excess of 200 files so the 60 file limit didn't seem to apply to us. 

We were told by immigration that we can continuously upload evidence until moment of decision and Mark Northam on here confirmed that so I don't think there is a time limit. 

I would definitely shoot them an email and let them know of your issues and that you do have more evidence to provide and how you go about providing it. 

Good luck!


----------



## Astro (Jan 3, 2014)

Hi, does anyone know much about Form 80? That wasn't going to be a requirement for us if we did our application by paper as far as I know (at least, according to the checklist provided by the VAC in Ho Chi Minh City...). It comes up on the checklist of documents to upload as "Recommended" but this is the first I've known of it. I think I will contact DIBP but if anyone has any knowledge of it already, that would be great!


----------



## Mome (Jan 7, 2014)

I'm applying for 309/100 offshore defacto. I'm just really confused as to why it has changed? Star hunter have you done a health check yet? Mark Northam said to wait until i was asked to do them but when my application layout changesd it said 'no next steps' then there was a link to organize health checks. My sponsors information is still there and is still allowing him to upload evidence? I originally took it as a good sign as though someone had looked at it and thought there was enough information but as time goes on im starting to worry! Thanks everyone for your help


----------



## Star Hunter (Jun 29, 2012)

My Husband hasn't done health checks yet  we are also waiting until they request them.

It could be a good sign for you, it could mean they have assessed your relationship evidence are satisfied that you met their requirements. I would contact them and clarify the situation and ask of they require the health checks at this point.


----------



## Mome (Jan 7, 2014)

Ok I will call them. Thank you so much for your help


----------

